# Haunted Garage Help



## Wolf (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey guys. I'm doing a haunted garage at the last minute because I've been working at a haunted amusement park and I didn't have time until now. I have 3 rolls of 25x10 foot long black plastic. My garage holds 2 cars and is about 18 feet by 18 feet (with some shelves and stuff on the sides, giving me more or less 16 x 16 feet to work with). Does anybody want to draw me up a good plan? The shape of my garage is basically a square. 

Also, I need some good music (please don't suggest stereotypical Halloween, Friday the 13th, or Nightmare on Elm St. music. Also, avoid Midnight Syndicate).


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Would people be exiting from the same side of the garage they enter, or is there a side door you would have them enter or leave from?
Your layout depends on that, and what you have for props and scares, and the space needed for them. If you don't have support people you may find it better to just create a scene or show that's contained in your garage. Maybe a laboratory, the plant shop from Little Shop of Horrors, the family room from The Addams Family, Frankenstein's lab., etc.


----------

